# Retardar encendido del circuito.



## Sergioj (Ago 29, 2010)

Bueno, la idea es acoplar este proyecto a mi moto ya que la batería que la pusieron los de honda es una mierda para toda la electrónica que lleva, mas la alarma y demás historias montadas por mi y no es la primera vez que me quedo sin batería, solo tiene 6Ah, el tema es que no tienen ningún interruptor de luces y claro he estado mirando y la electrónica principalmente las luces consumen casi 6A solo con el contacto puesto, la idea es "anular" dos fusibles de 10A unos 20 o 30 segundos para que la batería dedique todo su potencial al motor de arranque y no me toque empujar 

Supongo que al tener que suministrar de pico 20A me tocara hacerme un un relé, la idea es que sea lo mas pequeñito posible por el poco espacio que hay, si puedo hacer lo mismo con un intervalo de 10 segundos a consta de reducir el espacio pues mejor.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 29, 2010)

Busca informacion sobre el temporizador 555 + rele....

saludos


----------



## Sergioj (Ago 29, 2010)

Oído, voy a ver que encuentro


----------



## lubeck (Ago 29, 2010)

> voy a ver que encuentro



Pierde cuidado, hay unos cuantos billones de esquemas para hacer lo que necesitas con el 555, naaa... es bromas pero si hay muchos...

Bienvenido, Saludos y suerte...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2010)

Sergioj dijo:


> ..... el tema es que *no tienen ningún interruptor de luces* y claro he estado mirando y la electrónica principalmente las luces consumen casi 6A solo con el contacto puesto, ....


¿ Y por que no se lo agregas ?
Buscas en la llave de encendido cual es el cable que alimenta las luces, lo cortas e intercalas un interruptor.


----------



## Sergioj (Ago 29, 2010)

Básicamente porque encontrar un interruptor para colocárselo en la piña es complicado, pero lo pensare.

Estoy estudiando lo de 555, estoy echando humo jeje.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 29, 2010)

> estoy echando humo



mira... basicamente hay dos configuraciones para ese integrado...

monoastable que es lo que creo necesitas, y astable que es configurarlo para que haga muchos pulsos este no lo necesitas...

existen por ahi hasta calculadoras para determinar la resistencia y el capacitor que es lo que determina el tiempo en que manda el pulso...


saludos...
pon calculadora 555 en el google o algo similar...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 29, 2010)

Supongo que bastaría un relé que cuando se pulsa el arranque desconecte todo lo demás como hacen en casi todos los automóviles.
Por cierto, que una batería sea de 6A·h no significa que no pueda entregar mas de 6A de hecho seguro que lo hace.


----------



## Sergioj (Sep 1, 2010)

Lo que necesito seria un biestable, vamos voy a ser mas claro la idea es que yo meta un pulso de 12 V y 30 segundos después mas o menos se excite un relé y me cierre el circuito hasta que lo resetee parando el motor, no consigo hacer el circuito, lo mas que he conseguido es esto:

http://img163.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturac.png

Más no he conseguido.

Lo de la bateria finalmente es que eso de sin mantenimiento los cojones dijo voy a abrirla a ver si tiene agua un vaso completamente seco, de momento funciona.

La idea es llegar un poquito mas de ese relé.

A ver quien puede orientarme un poco que con sr google no me aclaro del todo.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2010)

Un 555 no funciona "a secas" le tienes que poner "todo lo demás"


----------



## Sergioj (Sep 1, 2010)

Claro, el tema es que no tengo muy claro que necesito para configurarlo como *biestable* (ese es el problema jeje) y que valores de condensador/resistencia tengo que poner y como.

http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturazv.png

Es que de ahi no paso.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 1, 2010)

Ese esquema esta mal... necesita un capacitor y una resitencia que es lo que determina el tiempo...

y yo creo que lo necesitas monoastable... sino te va a estar prendiendo y apagando  o flasheando...
es lo que quieres que flashee????

las intermitentes de alguno vehiculos manejan el 555... para que te des una  idea...


----------



## Sergioj (Sep 1, 2010)

No si ya se que esta mal jeje.

Si, si es monoestable también me valdría, no se porque te he entendido astable.

Voy a investigar a ver


----------



## lubeck (Sep 1, 2010)

Mira este link...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/555-rele-1415/index4.html

ya hicimos algo parecido a lo que necesitas... pero nunca se ratifico cual da mejor resultado...

mmm... creo que no es ese... es que hicimos varios con retardos... leelo si no te sirve avisas...

Mira este otro...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/279740/


----------



## Sergioj (Sep 1, 2010)

Voy a mirarlo, tengo mas o menos esto.

http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturaxg.png

Lo que pasa que no me temporiza cagoento!


----------



## Sergioj (Sep 2, 2010)

Joer, soy un negado, no consigo hacer que funcione.

http://img833.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturaks.png

Y pensar que tengo que hacer otro al revés:enfadado:


----------



## G Elektronik (Sep 2, 2010)

¿por qué se complican tanto?
Con un capacitor grande, una resistencia que limite la corriente de carga + un transistor, alimentando la base de un mosfet canal P es mas que suficiente, sin necesitar un relé ni un 555


----------



## Sergioj (Sep 3, 2010)

A ver si me decis pro donde explota eso 

http://img188.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturaoki.png

Saludos


----------



## Pablet (Sep 3, 2010)

asi eso no funciona, le estas metiendo primero -12 voltios a la base, y luego 0, y necesitas una intensidad positiva en la base, yo mejor lo haria como en la imagen que te adjunto. variando R1 varias el tiempo que tarda en encenderse la lampara.

Un saludo


----------



## Sergioj (Sep 3, 2010)

Excelente, voy a simularlo a ver que tal se me da, 1000 gracias 

Fuuu, tampoco me rula en el simulador, lelva mas de 10 minutos, he variado las capacidades y resistencias del condensador y de las resistencias, pero nada, ni a palos. A ver que he hecho mal ahora.

http://img546.imageshack.us/my.php?image=captura.png


Saludos


----------



## G Elektronik (Sep 3, 2010)

el transistor debe ser PNP para esa configuración.
De todos modos, no funcionaría.
Cambiá de lugar la bobina del relay por el transistor. El transistor NPN, debe conectar la masa y la bobina debe estar siempre a 12V. ¿se entiende?


----------



## Pablet (Sep 3, 2010)

ok a mi me funcionaba sin utilizar el rele, utiliza este otro circuito, debes interponer una puerta and en serie que hara las veces de driver pero cuidado!! no debe ser una puerta TTL, sino CMOS, es decir que su nomenclatura empiece por 40xx, yo he utilizado una de 3 entradas porque es la primera que me ha salido, pero tu puedes utilizar una de 2 entradas alimentada a 12 voltios. lo mimo que antes, con R1 varias el tiempo de retardo.

G Elektronik el transistor debe ser NPN ya que por la base le vas a meter una intensidad positiva.

Un saludo


----------



## G Elektronik (Sep 3, 2010)

Estimado Pablet,
La compuerta no es necesaria y la bobina del reláy debe ir al colector del transistor, no al emisor.


----------



## Pablet (Sep 3, 2010)

ok hagamoslo pues con un mosfet de canal N asi tiene un retardo de unos 18 segundos, a ver que os parece este.

Un saludo


----------



## G Elektronik (Sep 6, 2010)

está bien, pero faltaría una resistencia en la rama entre el capacitor y el gate del mosfet para limitar la corriente inicial producto del Qg del mosfet. Muchos no lo toman en cuenta y suele ser un problema.
En princiio está todo bien y convengamos que ésta es una solución mucho mejor al 555 con el que se comenzó esta discusión.
Lo óptimo, sería usar un mosfet canal P y eliminar por completo el relay.
Pablet, hacé las pruebas con ese circuito y vemos como evolucionamos.


----------



## Sergioj (Sep 8, 2010)

Voy a ponerme con el circuito ahora, luego os cuento 

Bueno, alfinal he hecho una movida diferente y funcionan, pero por 20cts con lo que tenia en casa.

Si la pata de cabra esta subida las luces y todo el sistema eléctrico funciona y si esta bajada no, simplemente he sacado el negativo del interruptor de la pata de cabra y lo he llevado al rele del contacto, lo mejor es que arranca con la pata bajada.

Saludos


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 9, 2011)

Exelente aporte
lo simule y funciono,pero nesesito saber como se conectan los pines y se alimenta el integrado
4073 ya que en el simulador no muestra los pines + y menos  ,vi el datasheet de este integrado y aparecen patillas con nombre  Vss y Vdd   cual es positivo y cual es negativo para hacer la construccion del proyecto con cuanto se alimenta el integrado?  en tu circuito aparece una bateria de 12 volts para el transistor y el rele valen pero el integrado en el simulador parece que se alimenta por defecto ya que no muestra las patas de la alimentacion

esto lo simule en el Proteus

puedes ayudarme  y decirme como  alimento el 4073 por favor

atte Raulin Chile


----------



## Pablet (Sep 10, 2011)

las patillas vdd y vss estan conectadas a 5 voltios (vdd) y masa (vss). estas patillas no las muestra el proteus porque las conecta directamenre a una "net". puedes ver donde están conectadas haciendo esto. te vas al componente en el circuito y le das soble click (o boton derecho, propiedades) y luego a la derecha tienes un boton que pone Hidden pins, si le das te sale a que net esta conectado vdd y a cual vss. la tension de estas "net" las tienes en design>power rails.
Un saludo


----------

